# Im on the Radio!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I won the Rock 99.5 (Birmingham WZRR) workforce employee of the day! So you can hear me intro songs today ~9 ~12 & ~5!

If your at ur PC just click http://www.wzrr.com/article.asp?id=545372 & click listen live! Not exatcly sure when it will play but, I already recorded the first intro...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Look out Howard Stern lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

That's cool man! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ha! They just played it a few min. ago! I'll be on again @ 12 & 5 :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess they wouldn't let you give MIMB a plug? You talk about awesome!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I might try to @ the 12 one... haha..


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Something quick and simple like,

Hi this is Jon from Mud in My Blood dot com and you're listening to .......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was just on again!!!!!!!!!!! WWHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

What else do you win?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

some swag & 4 passes to the Hunting Expo @ the BJCC.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Should definitely try and get a MIMB plug in there if possible!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anybody around here have a job??!!!!!!!

:thinking::thinking:




Just playing Polaris. :haha:


Congrats. on the airtime. 
(I hope you found a way to give the site a few props)

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:



Just sayin'


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well it was fun while it lasted. They said my name a bunch on the radio yesterday, plus I got to do the 3 song intro's. Maybe I'll win something again!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Next time tell them your name is Mr. dotcom and your first name is mudinmyblood


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

^^ ha thats good. His songs were zepplin zepplin and more zepplin. Priceless


----------

